# Hilton Head over Easter



## mscarboroughusa (Feb 16, 2011)

thinking of going to Hilton Head over Easter, April 21-26th and was wondering about the weather there at that time -  i looked at the historical averages and realize it could vary,   but was hoping for some feedback from those who may travel there during this time period -  from the temp. averages , it would seem that it could/should be warm enough to swim in the pools and possibly the ocean -  also, any great "can't miss" restaurants or things to do would be appreciated.   Thanks in advance !!


----------



## AMJ (Feb 16, 2011)

One year we went to Hilton Head during the first week in April. The weather was perfect for biking and taking long walks on the beach. Many people were swimming in the pools and a few brave souls went in the ocean. The weather was a bit too cool for me to swim in the pool but we did enjoy the hot tub. Some days were cooler than others. One or two days were in the high 60s while most days were sunny and in the low 70s.  

Here's a link to checkout the average temperatures in Hilton Head:

http://weather.uk.msn.com/daily_ave...on+Head+Island,+USA+forecast:averagesd&weai=4

Joyce


----------



## vkhome (Feb 17, 2011)

The weather here is awesome the end of April (actually, today and for the next week we are in the 70s).  If you are planning to come Easter week, that is also Heritage week (the tournament ends on Easter Sunday, I believe), so the island is very busy.  If you haven't made any reservations yet, better do so quickly as that week will sell out fast.


----------



## mscarboroughusa (Feb 17, 2011)

thx for the feedback -  made reservations at The Westin hotel for that period so we are good to go -  again,  any great restaurant recommendations, etc. would be appreciated -  didnt realize the Heritage was during that period - we'll probably check that out for a day - great tournament


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 17, 2011)

We love Red Fish for a nice dinner  (see link below)

http://redfishofhiltonhead.com/

If you like jazz, the Jazz Corner is wonderful (and the food is pretty good too!)

Deb


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2011)

mscarboroughusa said:


> thx for the feedback -  made reservations at The Westin hotel for that period so we are good to go -  again,  any great restaurant recommendations, etc. would be appreciated -  didnt realize the Heritage was during that period - we'll probably check that out for a day - great tournament



the WESTIN?   you can do much better.  2-BR condos rent for way less, and you'll have two bedrooms. We got into timeshares 13 years ago *BECAUSE of the high cost of THE WESTIN HOTEL there*.  

If you don't mind my asking, what are the rates for your trip?  (Don't get me wrong, it's a great hotel with many conveniences, but.....I just remember our jubilation at finding something better and never having to go back there for a one bedroom and a high rate....) 

jme


----------



## mscarboroughusa (Feb 17, 2011)

jme said:


> the WESTIN?   you can do much better.  2-BR condos rent for way less, and you'll have two bedrooms. We got into timeshares 13 years ago *BECAUSE of the high cost of THE WESTIN HOTEL there*.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what are the rates for your trip?  (Don't get me wrong, it's a great hotel with many conveniences, but.....I just remember our jubilation at finding something better and never having to go back there for a one bedroom and a high rate....)
> 
> jme



I am using 40K points for a 5-night stay -  loooks like rates are in the $220's per night -   I would rather stay in a decent t-share or condo unit but my loyalty to Starwood limits my choices.


----------



## AMJ (Feb 17, 2011)

We also like The Jazz Corner. You can get a coupon for meals (buy one, get one half off). Here's the link for the coupon if you are interested.

http://www.thejazzcorner.com/

Joyce


----------



## mscarboroughusa (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the feedback and links !!


----------



## vkhome (Mar 2, 2011)

For restaurants, also check out www.restaurant.com and put in the zip code 29928

Some good deals.

Keep in mind that is high time on the island and any restaurant that will take reservations you should make (some do not).


----------



## terden (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Skull Creek Boathouse. Sit outside as the sun sets. Great view and very good seafood.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 4, 2011)

Great restaurant is RoastFish and Cornbread- traditional local food that is well cooked and fresh/in season.  Not expensive.  Not easy to find but worth the trouble.  Google them and I think they have a web site.  I should really stop recommending them because it'll get too crowded. 

tlwmkw


----------



## SueDonJ (May 31, 2011)

This seems to be one of the more recent threads about restaurants in the Hilton Head/Savannah area ...

Does anybody know A Lowcountry Backyard Restaurant?  What do you think?  It has great reviews on Tripadvisor but I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## dmorea (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with Roast Fish and Cornbread for a fun meal, also Charlies E'toile, 
Red Fish... Hudsons is a classic Hilton head experience too. Low country Backyard  too.... Micheal Anthonys for Italian.  Lots of good choices...


----------



## dmorea (Jun 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> This seems to be one of the more recent threads about restaurants in the Hilton Head/Savannah area ...
> 
> Does anybody know A Lowcountry Backyard Restaurant?  What do you think?  It has great reviews on Tripadvisor but I thought I'd ask here.



I went to low country backyard last year. You are literally in a backyard . it was fun , casual  friendly and not expensive southern style home cookin'...
I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## dmorea (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hilton Head in April*

Its the best! I think its too hot and humid to go there in the summer. You should get a day or two of beach weather and possible swimming but definitely bike riding and kite flying and long walks on the beach. Tennis , golf , etc. We are active sports people and our favorite months are April and May sept and October.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, dmorea!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2011)

dmorea said:


> I went to low country backyard last year. You are literally in a backyard . it was fun , casual  friendly and not expensive southern style home cookin'...
> I enjoyed it alot.



The Backyard Restaurant was a small restaurant but the food was excellent.  We also like Truffle Cafes located on Sea Pine Plantation and Roast Fish and Cornbeard..


----------

